# Knotter assembly for International Harvester 47 baler



## Southern_wind_farm (Mar 12, 2017)

Have a IH 47 baler that needs the knotter assembly rebuilt or replace. Nearest case dealership said case doesn't have parts for them and I am better off junking it. Any advice?


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Can you be a bit more specific please? What is wrong with it? Is it all there but worn? Are any parts broken or missing? Which parts need what?

More generally, it's a 50 year old machine so of course you will find it hard to buy new parts from a dealer. But lots of people still use them. My small square baler is a 440, the model that came after the 47. It's 40 years old and I don't rely on the local dealer for parts, though some fast wearing parts are still available. I have a parts machine for everything else.

Roger


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I run into that occasionally. There are only a couple knotter designs over 50 years. When I go to the parts desk for example I get billhocks and twine discs and knives for a 315 NH. I don't run a 315NH. Guard sections for my sorghum Sudan cutter are from a 479 NH. The machine isn't even a NH. You can make a lot of hay with old, well maintained equipment. Takes some research. Get some caliper measurements and compare to balers at auction. You will soon know what's interchangeable. Bearings and bushings you are best buying them by the specs and measurements from an online supply house.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Southern_wind_farm said:


> Have a IH 47 baler that needs the knotter assembly rebuilt or replace. Nearest case dealership said case doesn't have parts for them and I am better off junking it. Any advice?


There's always the possibility that an implement that age in need of repair is better off on a trailer to the junk yard. Have to consider cost of repair vs cost to buy a different machine (hopefully that has parts support).

That said, there's probably something in a salvage yard that might work for you if it isn't rebuildable. Or start getting creative like hillside.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I got a JD 24T in my shed that is looking for a new home soon. But kind of a long haul to your area. 

Larry


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

As far as I know, IH balers up to the 47 were the only ones to use the McCormick knotter. And IH traded on it: you can see the word McCormick above the International on the sticker on the plunger crank cover in the photo. They had two twine discs, over-centre keeper blade (for the 47 they added a spring-loaded keeper blade), fixed twine knife. They weren't great knotters. The big improvement in McCormick knotters came in the 440, which had three twine discs and a power-driven twine knfe with replaceable cutting edge. This carried through to the 445, but then they introduced the 445D (D for Deering) which was a final admittion defeat for the McCormick knotter and changed to Deering knotters which everyone else had been using for decades. After that they gave up on making their own balers completly and just put a sticker on some other European maker's machine.

So the 47 has orphan knotters. But most if not all knotter parts from a 46 and 45 would fit it, and probably also a 55. I have never owned a 46, but I have owned a 45 and 47, as well as the 440 I have now. I don't know whether a knotter stack from a 440 would fit it. But as I said before, it depends on which parts are giving problems and what is wrong with them. That baler looks well kept in the photo so I imagine it does have some life left in it.

But I fear our friend Southern is more interested in round balers than small square balers, as he is eagerly engaging in conversation on that thread while ignoring this one. So Southern, if you want our advice, please give us some more detailed information to work with. You are receiving only general advice at the moment. The more specific the information you give us, the more specific will be our advice.

Roger


----------



## Southern_wind_farm (Mar 12, 2017)

Sorry gentlemen not only do I farm, I am also taking some college classes during the day as well so my work load sometimes prevents me to get online.


----------



## Southern_wind_farm (Mar 12, 2017)

Bool, when the baler ties it only ties one side, when the next bale gets tied it is the opposite side. I tighten the slack in the disc like the book tells you, then after a few bales it gets loose, but the jam nut is tight. I like to keep the baler for doing small bales for our sheep.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Hello Southern,

I have some understanding of the pressure you are under, as I have a full-time job off the farm.

Can you be more specific please. Which disc? Which slack? Which book?

Knotters not tying is not enough explanation. If you look at the knotter mistie guide in the back of the operator's manual it shows several different ways in which the twine can be not tied (length of twine, presence of a simple knot in one or the other end, twine left on twine discs or billhook, and so on) and suggests various remedies. Have you gone through that to work out exactly what kind of mistie you have? I must say I have never heard of repetitive misties in alternate knotters, nor of parts becoming maladjusted after a few bales.

Roger


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Southern, even if you post your own pictures of the miss ties would give folks here a much better idea what your problem may or may not be. IMHO

Larry


----------



## Southern_wind_farm (Mar 12, 2017)

In all honesty gentlemen, I just wondered if a place sells rebuilt knotter assembly. It would be easier to replace the assembly with universal knotters like you could with John Deere or new holland square balers. If not I'll just junk it and buy a different square baler.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks for clarifying your intentions. I can't speak for anyone else here, but I can't help you myself. If you wanted to learn how to repair and adjust your knotters I could try to help. But I know of no one in the USA or anywhere else who offers rebuilt IH knotter assmblies. So I suggest you look for another machine. A JD 24T such as that offered by r82230 would seem suitable. In the absence of a better offer, I suspect it is worth discussing with him. The 1000 mile road trip might be fun. Or you could try feeding your sheep round bales made with the round baler you are seeking. I feed round bales to my sheep (another two fed out yesterday). Also, before you junk the 47, see if you can find someone mechanically minded who wants repair it and use it. It looks too clean to junk.

Roger


----------

